

How do I un-upvote something on HN? - matthuggins

I've accidentally upvoted the wrong HN article a couple times.  Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a way to undo my click.  Am I missing something, or is my upvote permanent, even when it's unintentional?
======
pg
Sorry, I've never gotten around to implementing a way to do this. It doesn't
seem too urgent a problem; I don't think a few mistaken votes have much
effect.

~~~
unimpressive
Whoops, I appear to have given you a downvote. I really wish I could fix that.
It makes me really paranoid when I go to up or downvote people that I'll
accidentally click the wrong one.

EDIT: Since I appear to be able to still edit this, I would like to pose a
question:

Is the published HN source code current? If so; would you be willing to accept
a patch in Arc to implement this feature? (Assuming the code was decent.)

------
stackcollision
Any karma blessings you bestow on other articles/comments unintentionally are
all part of the plan of the internet rep gods who nudged your cursor off
target.

+rep and be saved.

------
sk2code
You cannot un-upvote. I am exactly not sure but to do that you need to have
certain amount of Karma points. Which I see you don't have currently.

